# Bad little Firestone Jr. Super Cruiser



## prewarmachine (May 28, 2018)

Just found this little guy. Pretty mean looking for a little guy, so it had to come home.


----------



## prewarmachine (May 28, 2018)

Firestone tires, Troxel seat and a potential home for my trike-shovel.


----------



## ridingtoy (May 29, 2018)

Very nice Firestone badged Colson tricycle you came across. You can really see the quality of construction that went into the manufacturing of these older tricycles...they were built to last with just a little care. Do you plan to do any restoration or just clean it up real good?

Dave


----------



## prewarmachine (May 29, 2018)

I'm planning to just leave it as it is.  The front fender was crunched, so I straightened that out a little bit.  One rear wheel is missing a few spokes, so I'm going to get it fixed so it's all functional.


----------

